# Antibiotics "cheat sheet"



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

Of course, we all want to avoid antibiotics as much as possible, but when you need one, it's gotta work. So, I'm wondering what y'all consider to be the best antibiotics to use for various ailments. A few problems that come to mind include:
*Mastitis
*Pneumonia
*Uterine infection
*Enterotoxemia
*Listeria
*Mycoplasmosis
*Reproductive infections (chlamydia?)
*Other??

And a few of the antibiotics that come to mind are:
*Penicillin
*Biomycin/LA200
*Excenel/Naxcel
*Nuflor
*Tylan
*Other??

I'd love to hear you guys' input on the best antibiotics to use for which problems, and the specific protocols you find work well for different things. Having it all in one place would be super valuable!

Thanks!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Replies in Red



FaithNJoyOberhasli said:


> Of course, we all want to avoid antibiotics as much as possible, but when you need one, it's gotta work. So, I'm wondering what y'all consider to be the best antibiotics to use for various ailments. A few problems that come to mind include:
> *Mastitis Get a sample first if possible; you will be treating with an intramammary infusion and banamine.
> *Pneumonia I think naxcel/excenel is drug of choice
> *Uterine infection Oxytetracyline drug of choice
> ...


If one type of antibiotic doesn't seem to be working, you probably need to do something else or use a different class of antibiotics! A vet consult when using antibiotics is not a bad idea.


----------



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome, Nancy!!! One more thing to add to my file of info I hope to never need, but life happens...

Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

There is a whole list in GK101.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

MF-Alpines said:


> There is a whole list in GK101.


Can you share the link please?


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Here are the links:
Antibiotics-http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f20/antibiotics-saanendoah-com-16512/

Misc. Injectables-http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f20/misc-injectables-lute-oxy-epi-pain-etc-saanendoah-com-16506/

Wormers and others-http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f20/fecals-wormers-etc-saanendoah-com-16508/

Oral meds-http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f20/oral-preparations-copied-saanendoah-com-16505/

All found in GK101, like in the last two to three pages.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

FaithNJoyOberhasli said:


> Of course, we all want to avoid antibiotics as much as possible, but when you need one, it's gotta work. So, I'm wondering what y'all consider to be the best antibiotics to use for various ailments. A few problems that come to mind include:
> 
> *Mastitis - Pirsue or Tomorrow for intramammary. Excenel/Naxcel for systemic as they can cross into the udder. Excede or Draxxin are extremely effective, but expensive.
> *Pneumonia: Nuflor and banamine
> ...


I have made a few adjustments on the first response. In blue


----------

